# Marinara sauce



## kittyjo

What is the difference between a marinara sauce and a speg. sauce? can you interchange them in a recipe


----------



## Robo410

marinara sauce is a particular type of tomato sauce: oil, onions garlic carrot celery tomatoes, herbs (basil usually) salt pepper, possibly chili flakes

spaghetti sauce is generic...could be with meat, or peppers or just butter and cheese.  Any pasta topping is spaghetti sauce.  However in America we tend to think of it as a marinara of some type with meat added usually.  Italian meat sauces, Bolognese for example, are far less tomato-y than we make them.


----------



## ChefJune

According to the recipe I follow by Anna Teresa Callen, who is from Abruzzo and Milano, and has written 5 cookbooks, there are only tomatoes, garlic parsley and basil as the main ingredients in marinara sauce, and it should not be cooked for a long time. She uses olive oil, a dab of tomato paste, and crusher red pepper flakes.

Actually, I spoke with her today, as I made some last night for the first time in years because I'd found some fabulous Roma tomatoes in the Greenmarket. She also mentioned that Marinara sauce _really_ should only be made when one has really great tomatoes. Otherwise make a regular Sugo.

If you look in any good Italian cookbook, you will see there are many different types of tomato sauces, and I don't think they call any of them "regular!" so your definition of "regular" and mine are likely to be as alike as apples and oranges.


----------



## TATTRAT

Marinara is for people that like to eat.

Spaghetti sauce is for the kiddies, and as stated, very generic.


----------



## shpj4

There are many types of marinara sauces and I am sure that one of our cooks and chefs can tell you the differences.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## ChefJune

shpj4 said:
			
		

> There are many types of marinara sauces and I am sure that one of our cooks and chefs can tell you the differences.
> 
> Jill and Jolie


I'm curious where you learned that from, Jill or Jolie, whichever you are.  Because Marinara Sauce is a special type of tomato sauce.  There are many, many types of Italian tomato sauces, and there may be many that some people _think_ are Marinara, but there really is only one.


----------



## VeraBlue

Robo410 said:
			
		

> marinara sauce is a particular type of tomato sauce: oil, onions garlic carrot celery tomatoes, herbs (basil usually) salt pepper, possibly chili flakes
> 
> spaghetti sauce is generic...could be with meat, or peppers or just butter and cheese.  Any pasta topping is spaghetti sauce.  However in America we tend to think of it as a marinara of some type with meat added usually.  Italian meat sauces, Bolognese for example, are far less tomato-y than we make them.



aaaahhhhhhhhh....Robo, the only ingredients in marinara sauce are tomatoes, garlic, olive oil, S&P and basil.     There are other types of tomato based sauces that all sorts of vegetables can be cooked into, but those vegetables are not in marinara sauce.


----------



## Andy M.

kittyjo said:
			
		

> What is the difference between a marinara sauce and a speg. sauce? can you interchange them in a recipe


 

kittyjo:

In modern American supermarket language, they call any meatless tomato sauce, "marinara".

The term "spaghetti sauce" is a general term that refers to tomato based sauces used for pasta.  Marinara is one type of spaghetti sauce.  I think you could swap one for the other in a recipe with no problem.


----------



## youngchefpat

I would interchange them in any recipe no problem,  I believe a marinara sauce is very similar to a base tomato sauce except it has a more zesty flavour.  Now how you accomplish that is up to you.


----------



## mudbug

ChefJune said:
			
		

> She also mentioned that Marinara sauce _really_ should only be made when one has really great tomatoes. Otherwise make a regular Sugo.


 
OK, so is Sugo made with boring average tomatoes or (shudder) canned ones?  

Is Bolognese the "one" containing meat?


----------



## kittyjo

thankyou everyone for your coments  they are very helpful


----------

